# Victory Class Star Destroyer vs. Gundam Wing Verse



## strongarm85 (Nov 12, 2008)

The VSD gets its full fighter complement, and all of its troops.

Gundam Wing Verse is in prime condition, meaning that it has everybody and everything who has ever appeared in the series at any time.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Nov 12, 2008)

gundams ftw?


----------



## Wesker (Nov 12, 2008)

What are the capabilities and the durability of a victory class star destroyer? Because with the way you set this up, it is going to need alot of firepower and durability to go up against Lybra AND Barge as well as Wing Zero.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 12, 2008)

The Victory Star Destroyers are the same ones from Episode III, by that point the Aclamators where already being phased out.

Heres the Armament

    * Quad turbolaser batteries (10)
    * Double turbolaser batteries (40)
    * Assault concussion missile tubes (80)
          o 4 missiles each 
    * Tractor beam projectors (10) 

Here's the Completment     
    * TIE squadrons (2)
    * Lambda-class shuttles (4) 

Additionally:

    * Landing barges (6)
    * AT-AT walkers (10)
    * AT-ST walkers (15) 

And the Crew
5,200

    * Officers (610)
    * Enlisted (4,590)
          o Gunners (402) 

The Enlisted ranks would contain a few thousand storm troopers.


----------



## Gig (Nov 12, 2008)

The victory star destroy BDZs all the space colonies it then go’s and BDZs Gundam wing earth in a day (takes couple of hours for an ISD so I'm down scaling the firepower) after it has done that it travels to the edge of the solar system for where it waits for a few weeks and then returns when every who was not caught in the BDZ for one reason or an other should have died from hunger due to the incineration of all know place capable of producing food.


----------



## Wesker (Nov 12, 2008)

How is it's durability? Can it withstand lybra's cannon? Or wing zero's twin buster rifles?


----------



## Lina Inverse (Nov 12, 2008)

^Yeah that's the big question.

Are there quantifiable feats for both the Lybra/Libra's cannons and the TBR?

Cause I remember the VC Star destroyer having a field of sorts.


----------



## Wesker (Nov 12, 2008)

The TBR destroyed a space colony.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah, but the space colony didn't have any forcefields of the like I believe.

Something the VC Star Destroyer might have(not sure).

Also I remember star destroyers having thick durable hulls and shitz, can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Wesker (Nov 12, 2008)

I honestly don't know much about the Extended Universe I just know a few things like how powerful some of the jedi and sith are, and I know that alot of weaponry is more powerful in the Eextended Universe than shown in the movies. All I know about the star destroyer is what I have seen in the movies.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Nov 12, 2008)

We need TWF here


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Nov 12, 2008)

Lybra busted an Island with its cannon when it fired on earth. (It isn't very impressive)


----------



## Wesker (Nov 12, 2008)

Video link?


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Nov 12, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLXjrMBV9v0[/YOUTUBE]

Impact comes at 4:10.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 12, 2008)

Are we including Endless Waltz?

If Heero is as accurate as he can be, can he break through the forcefields? I mean the Gundams can hold off the fighters, but it comes down to the main powerhouses of the Wingverse.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Nov 12, 2008)

Gundams? 
Holding off Tie Fighters?  

 You aren't serious right?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 12, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Gundams?
> Holding off Tie Fighters?
> 
> You aren't serious right?


They could hold em off long enough for Heero to fire off a shot or two. The question remains the forcefields.


----------



## Wesker (Nov 12, 2008)

Excuse me but how powerful are tie fighters in the extended universe? What weapons have they shown that would allow them to damage gundams?


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Nov 12, 2008)

How slow do you think Tie-Fighters are? 

How fast do you think Gundams are?

Just wondering.

@Trollbane
I didn't say anything about damage, I have no idea how strong the Tie fighters are, I just now they are fast enough that the Gundams won't be able to "hold them off"


----------



## Wesker (Nov 12, 2008)

I have never read anything from the extended universe so idk jack about the eu versions. The only knowledge I have of them is from the movies. The movie versions didn't seem too impressive in terms of firepower.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 12, 2008)

I've been using the movie version as my basis. Hence me thinking why they could stall them a bit.


----------



## Wesker (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the movie versions would be raped by gundams, just going by the movies and not outside sources. Idk about the eu versions though.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 12, 2008)

Trollbane said:


> I'm pretty sure the movie versions would be raped by gundams, just going by the movies and not outside sources. Idk about the eu versions though.



Well it depends on what kind of TIE we are talking about here (and i don't mean Movie or EU) if it's just the regular ones depending on how many there are (as a strategy for regular TIE's is to swarm the target as regulars don't have shields of any kind) the gundams probably can easily hold them. However if it comes down to say we've got squadrons of TIE Advanced, Interceptor, or defender, they'll have a harder time with them, especially considering that all three of the ones i mentioned do have shields as well as more powerful weapons.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 12, 2008)

Assume they're only using regular TIE fighters, they're actually fragile enough to be disabled by a typical anti-vehicle rocket. Honestly a direct hit from any Moble Suit should be enough to take down a TIE/ln.

The problem really hitting them. TIE/lns can match speeds with X-wings. In Atmosphere they can move 1,200 kilometers an hour. In space they can travel much faster. They're powerful enough to blow holes threw futuristic steel buildings. I'd stay they're probably strong enough to damage most mobile suits, but they made Gundanium Aloy in Wing Series which was pretty darn durable. It would take a concerted effort for a squadron of TIE fighters to take down one of Wing's Gundams.


----------



## Wesker (Nov 12, 2008)

How fast would something have to be going in order for a healthy human to have a heartattack or have their ribs broken from the g force? Because that is what happened when people first tried to pilot that Talgeese in the series.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 12, 2008)

Most people black out after 3 Gs. Which is when they usually stop the test. So don't really have hard numbers on that. It could be closer to 4 Gs though


----------



## Wesker (Nov 12, 2008)

Is 4 gs fast enough to compare with the speed of tie fighters?


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 12, 2008)

Depends. G forces has more to do with the amount of pressure being put on the pilot than speed. Basically 2Gs is like being in 2 times earth's normal gravity, and being at 3 Gs is 3 times. If your going 500 miles an hour in a 100 foot diameter circle your going to have a lot more G-forces on your body than if your going 500 miles an hour in a strait line.


----------



## Wesker (Nov 12, 2008)

Well they were going in straight lines for the most part. They certainly were not going around in circles.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm still wondering if Endless Waltz is included.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh, of course Endless Waltz is included.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 13, 2008)

Then we have to take into account Talgeese III as well in all it's asteroid base busting glory.


----------



## Cy (Nov 13, 2008)

Gs are acceleration. A human can go light speed (as long as friction doesn't kill them) without dying because if the acceleration isn't higher than whatever Gs the human body can take they won't die. One thing to note, though, is that guys in both series make turns and accelerate at times fast enough to squish a person (or at least knock them unconscious). That would imply that both series would have some sort of inertial dampeners for the pilots so I don't think that the Gs from acceleration and stuff will matter.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah, you could accelerate forever provided you have enough fuel, but your mass increases the faster you go so you'll start to drop in acceleration at some point, losing efficiency.


----------



## Cy (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, if you're in a vacuum then gaining mass wouldn't matter.

On the other hand, if you go fast enough you become infinitely dense, long, slow, etc.


----------



## thrawn (inactive) (Nov 15, 2008)

You forgot about the victory class star destroyer, one lucky turbolaser hit and a wing gundam is destroyed.


----------



## Fang (Nov 15, 2008)

A Vic can BDZ a planet.


----------



## thrawn (inactive) (Nov 15, 2008)

What if a commander like Grand Admiral Thrawn or admiral ackbar commanded the VSD wont they rapestomp or at least win the battle? They might think of something so brilliant that they win within a week.


----------



## thrawn (inactive) (Nov 15, 2008)

It can BDZ a planet but if it is BDZing a planet then all of the gundams and special weapons taking potshots at the VSD will eventually destroy it


----------



## Orion (Nov 15, 2008)

Turbo lasers own all over gundams.


----------



## thrawnforever (Nov 15, 2008)

The Gundams probably dont know anything about shields. They might try chopping the VSD to pieces with their sabers. But merely touching the shield causes their death. No need for turbo lasers.


----------



## Zetta (Nov 15, 2008)

Gundam Wing Manga Gundam solo with ease.







Model number: OZ-19MASX
Code name: Gundam Griepe
Unit type: transformable mobile suit
Manufacturer: OZ (Organization of Zodiac)
Operator: civilians
First deployment: AC 195
Accommodation: pilot only, in standard cockpit in torso
Dimensions: mobile suit mode: overall height 25.2 meters; mobile armor mode: overall length 22.6 meters
Weight: empty 18.2 metric tons; max gross weight unknown
Armor materials: gundanium alloy (G-metal)
Powerplant: ultracompact fusion reactor, power rated at 18945 kW
Propulsion: rocket thrusters: 344796 kg
Performance ability levels: unknown
Equipment and design features: 2 x reflect shield; variable thrusters; reactor jet engines; optical active sonar; pulse laser communication system; canard stabilizers; PX system
Fixed armaments: buster mega particle cannon; beam lancer, hand-carried in use
Optional hand armaments: hyper mega particle launcher 

(This thing could solo the Gundam Wing anime)


----------



## Orion (Nov 15, 2008)

Would still die to turbo laser batteries,which just 1 of them I believe is several hundred gigatons....vsd has a lot more than 1.


----------



## thrawn (inactive) (Nov 18, 2008)

> Qouted from: Zetta
> Model number: OZ-19MASX
> Code name: Gundam Griepe
> Unit type: transformable mobile suit
> ...


This gundam is crap compared to the VSD, if the ISD can produce 10^24 J then the VSD might be able to produce 10^23 J which is still billions of times more powerful than 18945 kW of the gundam and how much of that power is for the shields, i think that the only way for the gundam verse to destroy the VSD is if they can fire something that has a power of 10^23 J plus in order to just put a single hole in the VSD, how can they get that much power?


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 18, 2008)

An Average gundam pilot would make short work of Tie fighters.
The Turbo Lasers would have a great deal of trouble targeting gundams (refencing episode 4's comments about the x-wings being too small, launch fighters).

Libra's main canon should also have a very large effect on the VSD, it has a very large range and firing angle too.


----------



## thrawnforever (Nov 18, 2008)

Forgive me thrawn if you think I am stalking you. This thread is just so cool. Anyway, I think we need somemore info if we can complete this thread. But if you doubt me, ask TWF. I'm cool with hte being "new" thing.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 18, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Gundam Wing Manga Gundam solo with ease.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Theres a Gundam Wing Manga? This is news to me! Where could I find this manga?


----------



## thrawnforever (Nov 18, 2008)

If the Gundam Wing Verse has enough brains they still need hundreds or even thousands of their best gundams to win this.


----------



## madcow3005 (Nov 19, 2008)

A VSD has anti-fighter weaponry. It was the Death Star that lacked this.

Therefore, a VSD wouldn't even have to launch its TIE fighters. It could simply sit back under the protection of its shields, and take out mobile suits with its guns.


----------

